# Acquired this wood stove, any info about it?



## jmillican (Jan 26, 2009)

I got this wood stove from my Grandma's house and installed it in my fireplace.  Does anyone know anything about it?  I have never heard of the brand "Craft Stove".  It looks pretty old to me.
Thanks for any info you might have


----------



## grizzly2 (Jan 27, 2009)

That stove is from the modern era. It has spinner knobs instead of sliders for air intake and the fact that it is welded steel suggest it is not terribly old.  My guess is that it is from the fuel shortage era of the early 1970s. A lot of manufacturs showed up in a hurry, but did not stay in business.  Welded plate steel is easier to go into production with than cast iron.  I would say about 1975. No idea where it was made. Good luck with it and enjoy economical heating.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 27, 2009)

I believe those Craft Stoves were made by National Steelcrafters of Oregon in Eugene way back when. They now make Breckwell Pellet Stoves.


----------



## Corey (Jan 27, 2009)

grizzly2 said:
			
		

> That stove is from the modern era. ...



LOL!  I think we have different definition of 'modern era'  I was thinking 'modern' would be 'EPA / secondary combustion / catalytic converter' type stove.  You were using 'modern' in more 'post bronze age/early iron age' type terms!


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2009)

BB has it right, here's a little history:
http://www.breckwell.com/about.htm

It looks like the Craft Stove CB 4830 and CB-4830 insert are still EPA certified. They had catalytic convertors. Is this a cat or non-cat unit?  Is there a model number on this unit anywhere?


----------



## jmillican (Jan 27, 2009)

It is a non catalytic I think.  It has a slot in the top of it where the smoke exits into the chimmeny.  Thanks for all the responses, you guys have all the answers.


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2009)

> It is a non catalytic I think.  It has a slot in the top of it where the smoke exits into the chimmeny.



Oh crap, then it's as old as Methuselah.  %-P Just kidding. Though it does sound like a slammer. Setups like this are often serious creosote producers, especially when feeding cold exterior chimneys. If the stove is a keeper, it might be good to consider putting a liner in the chimney and directly connecting it.


----------



## mellow (Jan 27, 2009)

I just took out my Craft Insert that is just about the same as that one.  They are great stoves and will put out some heat, but will eat wood like no tomorrow.  If you are going to keep it for use I would highly recommend you attach a SS liner to it, it is probably a slammer at the moment.  If you are dampering down this stove at night you will get quite a bit of creosote and you need to keep on top of that if you do not want a chimney fire.

Here is a thread on my old craft stove:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/28603/

I wanted to add a Cat to it but gave up on that project and got a Sierra stove and used the Cat on it instead.


----------



## oconnor (Jan 27, 2009)

jmillican said:
			
		

> It is a non catalytic I think.  It has a slot in the top of it where the smoke exits into the chimmeny.  Thanks for all the responses, you guys have all the answers.



You did connect a liner to the "slot" right?  If not, you have what is called a slammer install - not OK.

Edit - reread the post, and see I'm the third guy to ask - sorry


----------



## jmillican (Jan 28, 2009)

Alright, I guess it is time for me to take a step backwards and install a chimney liner.  I understand that I should use a flexible section from the stove outlet through the damper and use a rigid pipe through the chimney.  How do I attach it to the rectangle opening on the top of the wood stove?  do I just bend the round pipe into a rectangle?


----------



## webbie (Jan 28, 2009)

I think some of those stoves were made by various franchises in different areas of the country. Either way, it is approx 1979 vintage.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Feb 1, 2009)

My neighbor has a Craft stove. If needed I can ask him more questions about it. He thought he bought it directly from the manufacturer her in Santa Rosa. Put, evidently, he may be wrong and infact bought it from a dealer.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 16, 2010)

My brother had a stove like that ,had a chimney fire about 2-3 times a year. Dont let it smolder overmight just let it burn hot till it goes out.


----------

